
Does a Pregnant Giraffe Deserve Privacy? - StartPageSearch
Do animals deserve privacy? Barbara J. King, an anthropology professor emerita at the College of William and Mary, explores the issue in this NPR article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npr.org&#x2F;sections&#x2F;13.7&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;08&#x2F;519052288&#x2F;does-a-pregnant-giraffe-deserve-privacy<p>What do you think?
======
StartPageSearch
Background from the article:

"April, a 15-year-old reticulated giraffe who lives at Animal Adventure Park
in Harpursville, N.Y., is expecting a calf.

Since late February, when her caretakers made available on YouTube a
livestream camera feed from inside her stall, April has been viewed many
millions of times. Her fame is international: The BBC deemed the birth "the
most anticipated since Prince George made his appearance in 2013."

------
StartPageSearch
With the latest Wikileaks news, it makes some people wonder if we all are
potential "April" surveillance subjects.

Humans expect privacy and shudder at the thought of government agents
surreptitiously watching them through device cameras. Do animals like
giraffes, elephants, monkeys and dogs deserve privacy, too? Does it matter,
and do they really care if we humans look on at their day-to-day lives?

